# Problems with posting



## shoneyboy (May 17, 2012)

When I hit the submit button it tells me that I have to post something before to be posted or something like that....  BTW i just noticed that this is in the wrong Forum, but I will not allow me to edit it and fix it....I had another post that I posted 2x by accadent and I will not allow me to delete one of them..... Anyone else having problems ???


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121749/replying-to-a-thread-submit-button-doesnt-work

Shoneyboy, evening..... read the above.....    Dave


----------



## baja traveler (May 18, 2012)

Funny - I've been having the same problems. I just tried the Torn Page trick to see if it works...

And on edit - it worked perfectly!


----------

